# Zenit-E cleaning and seal replacement



## kingbuzzie (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone know a shop that would be brave enough to tackle a Zenit-E cleaning and seal replacement?   Works fine, but the seals definitely need it, and so does mirror bumper.  It's pretty grubby looking all around on the outside.


----------



## compur (Jan 13, 2014)

Replacing seals is really not difficult to do yourself. It's become almost an essential part of the film camera shooter's world.


----------

